# Frage zu Excel und Filtern



## EOB (12. Apr 2007)

hallo, ich hab ein dokument, da sind in einer spalte 3 verschiedenen nummern drin, und dann eine, da stehen namen drin. also sowas:

_
1 müller
2 müller
2 müller
2 schmidt
2 geiger
1 müller
1 müller
1 geiger
3 schmidt
1 müller
3 geiger
2 schmidt
_
und so weiter. jetzt möchte ich alle namen für sagen wir mal 1 durch XXXXX ersetzen und alle namen für 2 durch YYYYYY und so weiter. habs mit filtern versucht, klappt aber nicht so....eine idee?

danke


----------



## WieselAc (12. Apr 2007)

ist zwar nicht ganz automatisch, aber wie wär es mit sortieren und dann einfach markieren und ersetzten?

Detailbeschreibung:

Alles Relevate markieren, dann den ABC Knopf drücken. Anschließend die erste Zelle mit 1 ... selektieren und Strg+C drücken. Dann alle Zellen die mit 1 beginnen selektieren und ENTER drücken. Schon sollte in allen das Gleiche stehen.


----------



## EOB (12. Apr 2007)

welchen abc knopf? den zur rechtschreibprüfung?  :shock: 

danke


----------



## WieselAc (12. Apr 2007)

ne da gibt es einen Knopf zum sortieren 

AZ (pfeil nach unten) == absteigend, ZA(pfeil nach oben) == aufsteigend


----------



## WieselAc (12. Apr 2007)




----------

